
ESA and Inmarsat deploy real-time “4D” air traffic control system - tapan_k
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/12/esa-inmarsat-atc-iris-precursor-details/
======
brian_herman
Hey thats xfce running on that computer!

